# Basement gym.



## Will.91 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey guys. I've recently got my own house and my mrs has let me have the basement.. It's a bit damp and dark down there so I don't really wanna set up a lads pad down there but it's perfect for a gym.. Don't need air conditioning and it already smells down there lol. I'm about to have a kid and the gym is miles away and I don't have a car... So a gym memberships outta the question as I wanna be around the house as much as possible. Anyway I was looking at a power rack but with the floor joists in the ceiling all power racks are just a little bit too tall.. I'm not carpenter and I don't wanna start chopping hits outta the things keeping the living room up  .

ive had a look about and I think this might be a good deal http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf334-bench-and-squat-rack.php it looks like it's got all the bits and add an Olympic barbell I think it's a fairly solid choice.. I just want some advice before I sink 400 quid in something that might be naff..

I don't suppose you know much about maxi muscle products? I have 100 quids worth of Argos vouchers I was looking at the ultimate workout bench with the lat extensions.. But the last bench I got from There wasn't fit to hang my coat on.

thanks-!


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Get a better 2nd hand rack off here, or ebay. Or try Gymano, they look good for not a lot of money


----------



## Will.91 (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh gymano? They looked a bit cheap online but maybe I'll have a look at them. Anyone here in the west Yorkshire area?


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

What's the height from floor to ceiling joists?


----------



## Will.91 (Jan 27, 2014)

212 cm highest point but the floors a bit un even I'd play it Sade and go with 210cm


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

My rack (Gymano) is just under 209cm tall and I'm sure you'd be able to find other power racks that fit as well if you aren't keen on the Gymano.

Depending on where you place it and how tall your joists are you might even have headroom for pullups on it as well


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Cf415 powerhouse


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

You could trim a bit of the rack so it's not as tall. Just knock 2" of each upright.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Just get squat stands. Strength shop do a good one with safeties too and apparently that Gymano stuff is pretty decent


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

The rack you linked to. I looked into buying a 2nd hand one off ebay a few months back but after researching it found it does not open very wide so makes it difficult for bench press.

Someone suggested getting a rack and cutting a bit off. That might be an idea as you just then need to drill some holes and bolt the top on lower down.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Wait you bought your own house and your mrs is letting you have the damp dark basement?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Op if you live anywhere near kent i have a power cage, olympic set and bench for sale £250 the lot


----------



## Will.91 (Jan 27, 2014)

Haha loving that pic mate. Yeah unfortunately it's a 2 up 2 down and 2 in the basement. I'm in Halifax West Yorkshire mate... Any idea how much it would cost to get a delivery ? Never looked in to shipping anything that heavy before.


----------



## Will.91 (Jan 27, 2014)

Also yeah I think I'm gonna have to go for a power rack. I have real trouble fitting on smaller benches and squat stands etc. anyone know a courier service? Haha


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Have you got a car? The power racks normally will bolt together so you can transport in a hatchback.


----------



## Will.91 (Jan 27, 2014)

I haven't mate. Insurance companies canceled my insurance cause I moved house lol. Pain. I don't suppose you know about the maxi muscle Olympic barbell ? Found it In Argos just not sure if it's hollowed out or not. I'll probably get a half rack online with a bench and then that if it's any good.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3358278.htm that's the barbell.


----------

